# Custom fiuting today- clubs ordered! &#128077;



## Chris1980 (Jun 20, 2013)

After my thread last week or two about demo-ing i20's, 825 pro's and callaway x hot pro's, i had my 1st ever custom fitting today. What a great time i had. Tried all these three again along with the 712 ap2's and loads of different shafts along with the DNA kit. Really loved the ap2's but the forgiveness wasnt there on the bad strikes. The callawayscjust launch so far. And it came down to the 825 pro's and the i20's. well ive went to the darkside and just ordered myself the ping i20's 5-AW. Just couldnt miss them on the range and all straight as an arrow. Suprised ive went Ping but cant wait now.  Should be here for next weekend. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Andy808 (Jun 20, 2013)

They'll work fine until you finish paying for them!
Enjoy the new toys.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 20, 2013)

good for you enjoy!


----------



## TheClaw (Jun 20, 2013)

Chris1980 said:



			After my thread last week or two about demo-ing i20's, 825 pro's and callaway x hot pro's, i had my 1st ever custom fitting today. What a great time i had. Tried all these three again along with the 712 ap2's and loads of different shafts along with the DNA kit. Really loved the ap2's but the forgiveness wasnt there on the bad strikes. The callawayscjust launch so far. And it came down to the 825 pro's and the i20's. well ive went to the darkside and just ordered myself the ping i20's 5-AW. Just couldnt miss them on the range and all straight as an arrow. Suprised ive went Ping but cant wait now.  Should be here for next weekend. &#128515;&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Great decision! Enjoy and welcome.


----------



## tsped83 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nothing wrong with Ping! I'm relatively young (30) and have been using them for a few years now. Good luck!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 20, 2013)

Chris1980 said:



			After my thread last week or two about demo-ing i20's, 825 pro's and callaway x hot pro's, i had my 1st ever custom fitting today. What a great time i had. Tried all these three again along with the 712 ap2's and loads of different shafts along with the DNA kit. Really loved the ap2's but the forgiveness wasnt there on the bad strikes. The callawayscjust launch so far. And it came down to the 825 pro's and the i20's. well ive went to the darkside and just ordered myself the ping i20's 5-AW. Just couldnt miss them on the range and all straight as an arrow. Suprised ive went Ping but cant wait now.  Should be here for next weekend. &#62979;&#62979;
		
Click to expand...


Congrats on the fitting & the purchase , best of luck with them . what are you filling the bag with above the 5 iron ? did you get fitted or specs on them ?


----------



## Chris1980 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks , looking forward to getting used to them. Definitely nothing wrong with ping i agree as i originally looked at g25's. how do u find ur i20's the claw?


----------



## mattdeeks (Jun 20, 2013)

Chris1980 said:



			After my thread last week or two about demo-ing i20's, 825 pro's and callaway x hot pro's, i had my 1st ever custom fitting today. What a great time i had. Tried all these three again along with the 712 ap2's and loads of different shafts along with the DNA kit. Really loved the ap2's but the forgiveness wasnt there on the bad strikes. The callawayscjust launch so far. And it came down to the 825 pro's and the i20's. well ive went to the darkside and just ordered myself the ping i20's 5-AW. Just couldnt miss them on the range and all straight as an arrow. Suprised ive went Ping but cant wait now.  Should be here for next weekend. &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;
		
Click to expand...

Snap, fitted on saturday last week for i20s.  Had a phone call this afternoon saying they have arrived.  Can't wait to pick them up!!!!


----------



## TheClaw (Jun 20, 2013)

Chris1980 said:



			Thanks , looking forward to getting used to them. Definitely nothing wrong with ping i agree as i originally looked at g25's. how do u find ur i20's the claw?
		
Click to expand...

Love them. Had them for over a year and wouldn't swap them for any other set. Very forgiving without looking chunky and offset.


----------



## Chris1980 (Jun 20, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Congrats on the fitting & the purchase , best of luck with them . what are you filling the bag with above the 5 iron ? did you get fitted or specs on them ?
		
Click to expand...

Got fitted, 1/2 inch longer and green dot. Have 5-AW and bought a new 54 deg vokey which is gona be bent to 55 to use as my sand wedge. Keeping the 60 deg and losing the 50 obviously. Keeping the hybrids for the mean time. Had contimplated going back to the 4 iron but love my hybrids.


----------



## Chris1980 (Jun 20, 2013)

TheClaw said:



			Love them. Had them for over a year and wouldn't swap them for any other set. Very forgiving without looking chunky and offset.
		
Click to expand...

Yes they really do look good and definitely not chunky. Just found them so easy to hit. Hoping for some improvement in my game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 20, 2013)

Off to try all things Pings against the TM Rocketbladez tour and Cally X-hot pro on Saturday. Can't wait.


----------



## Chris1980 (Jun 20, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Off to try all things Pings against the TM Rocketbladez tour and Cally X-hot pro on Saturday. Can't wait.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy homer. i really enjoyed the experience. Really did like the callaway pro's and they went a long way but i just cudnt miss with the pings! And i do think the i20's look good even though not forged.


----------



## mattdeeks (Jun 20, 2013)

Chris1980 said:



			Got fitted, 1/2 inch longer and green dot. Have 5-AW and bought a new 54 deg vokey which is gona be bent to 55 to use as my sand wedge. Keeping the 60 deg and losing the 50 obviously. Keeping the hybrids for the mean time. Had contimplated going back to the 4 iron but love my hybrids.
		
Click to expand...

I was 1 inch longer and red dot.


----------

